# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > MySQL > سوال: خطا در اتصال به پایگاه داده mysql

## reza rezai

سلام
دوستان من یه پایگاه داده درست کردو ولی هرچی سعی میکنم بهش وصل شم نمی تونم 
خواهشن کمک کنید
الان چند روز بخاطر این مشکل اصلا هیچ کاری نمیتونم انجام بدم
شایان ذکر است که قبلا وصل می شد ولی حالا چند وقتیه اصلا به هیچ وجه وصل نمیشه 
حتی پروژهای قبلیم که درست کار میکردن هم الان دیگه وصل نمی شن
سعی کردم برای یه نمونه مثال بزنم ولی به هیچ وجه وصل نمیشه 
مثالم این بود 
مشکل کجاست
کمک
<?php$link = mysql_connect('127.0.0.1', 'root', '');if (!$link) {    die('Could not connect: ' . mysql_error());}echo 'Connected successfully';mysql_close($link);?>

خطا
*Fatal error: Uncaught Error: Call to undefined function mysql_connect() in C:\xampp\htdocs\abc\untitled.php:3 Stack trace: #0 {main} thrown inC:\xampp\htdocs\abc\untitled.php on line 3

احتمال داره مشکل از xampp  باشه چند بار برنامه رو از دوباره نصب کردم حتی با ورژنهای مختلف ولی نشد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:

----------


## Mahmood_M

بهتره این سوال رو در بخش PHP بپرسید
در لینک زیر جواب داده شده :
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3...-mysql-connect

----------


## amir1996_75

سلام داداش چی شد؟
منم به مشکل شما برخوردم اعصابم به هم ریختع

----------


## amir1996_75

میشه راه حلی که اجرا کردی رو بهم بگی؟

----------

